# Trading guns across state lines?



## testdepth (Feb 13, 2011)

Anyone already been there and done that?  Could you share the legalities of what is expected?

I am 5 miles from FL border is why I ask.

Thanks

John


----------



## Ballplayer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have family and freinds just across the Alabama State line and have traded with them quite a few times, even new people I've met and hunted with so its no big deal to me. The government has more important things they should worry about. I'll keep trading as long as a see something I like.


----------



## jbi1104 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> I have family and freinds just across the Alabama State line and have traded with them quite a few times, even new people I've met and hunted with so its no big deal to me. The government has more important things they should worry about. I'll keep trading as long as a see something I like.



Wow.  Nothing like the great advice one gets here that will land them in prison.


----------



## Ballplayer (Feb 13, 2011)

jbi1104 said:


> Wow.  Nothing like the great advice one gets here that will land them in prison.



 So you have no family or freinds, heh ? I'm not talking a commercial venture here either !


----------



## jbi1104 (Feb 13, 2011)

No law breaking ones like you do apparently.


----------



## testdepth (Feb 13, 2011)

The law for trading handguns across state lines is very clear about using an FFL holder and ship them.

Long guns I am not sure about?

I can go to FL and by any long gun and drive back to GA with it.
I don't know about trading though.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> I have family and freinds just across the Alabama State line and have traded with them quite a few times, even new people I've met and hunted with so its no big deal to me. The government has more important things they should worry about. I'll keep trading as long as a see something I like.



You provide some seriously bad and illegal advice.

From the ATF online FAQ:

Q: To whom may an unlicensed person transfer firearms under the GCA? 
A person may sell a firearm to an unlicensed resident of his State, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may loan or rent a firearm to a resident of any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may sell or transfer a firearm to a licensee in any State. However, a firearm other than a curio or relic may not be transferred interstate to a licensed collector.

[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(d), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]

Q: From whom may an unlicensed person acquire a firearm under the GCA? 
A person may only acquire a firearm within the person’s own State, except that he or she may purchase or otherwise acquire a rifle or shotgun, in person, at a licensee’s premises in any State, provided the sale complies with State laws applicable in the State of sale and the State where the purchaser resides. A person may borrow or rent a firearm in any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes.

[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(b)(3), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]

Q: May an unlicensed person obtain a firearm from an out-of-State source if the person arranges to obtain the firearm through a licensed dealer in the purchaser’s own State? 
A person not licensed under the GCA and not prohibited from acquiring firearms may purchase a firearm from an out-of-State source and obtain the firearm if an arrangement is made with a licensed dealer in the purchaser’s State of residence for the purchaser to obtain the firearm from the dealer.

[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and 922(b)(3)]


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Feb 13, 2011)

Dawg2 has given you the law on the issue.  If the other person doesn't have a GA driver's license, I won't do the deal without an FFL transfer.


----------



## Ballplayer (Feb 13, 2011)

I was'nt giving legal advice, just my expereince with trading with my family and friends out my back door across the line, 2 miles away. At no time did I tell him to trade


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 13, 2011)

DAWG2 has it right .... it's not worth the risk and charges you face to transfer to a resident of another state without using an FFL.  That being said if you search around you can usually find an FFL that will accept weapons and do the transfer for you for $15-30.  I have one that will do it for $15 but I have bought 2 other guns from him.  Oh, and GA and FL do not have a reciprocal agreement that will allow their residents to buy handguns in each others states.  You can however buy long guns OTC in the other state though.


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

HALOJmpr said:


> DAWG2 has it right .... it's not worth the risk and charges you face to transfer to a resident of another state without using an FFL.  That being said if you search around you can usually find an FFL that will accept weapons and do the transfer for you for $15-30.  I have one that will do it for $15 but I have bought 2 other guns from him.  Oh, and GA and FL do not have a reciprocal agreement that will allow their residents to buy handguns in each others states.  You can however buy long guns OTC in the other state though.



Bingo...for $15-30...it is a small price to pay for doing it right and doing it legally.

Sure...the odds of getting caught are slim.  But is a felony charge and prison time really what you want?  All when it could be avoided for $15?


----------



## polaris30144 (Feb 14, 2011)

There will always be some that resent following any rule or law. These are the same ones usually bashing cops for picking on them. I actually feel sorry for their children being raised by anti authority parents that teach them to never follow the rules. Our jails are overflowing with the product of parents that don't believe the rules apply to them. Why break a Federal law that could cost you the ability to own any gun for life, just to "cheat" the nominal fee to do it legal. When ever I meet someone like that, I usually avoid any further contact with them, not out of fear but out of not wishing to be around such disrespectful, shady dirt bags. They never seem to understand that self respect should come from doing good, not from seeing how often you can get away with being a bad guy.

Virtue is not about doing the right thing when someone is watching, it is about doing the right thing when no one is watching.....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 14, 2011)

The question has been answered and notation made that at least one poster may have shared some bad advice. 

Lets keep this on topic and not turn it into a bashing contest. This is the OT forum , remember


----------



## testdepth (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks very much for the legal postings.  I am not interested in breaking any laws either.  Just wanted to know how to do it the right way.  I live so close to the FL line it makes it tough to do an trading with you guys up North.  Seems like nearly everyone on this site is from up North.

Thanks

JD


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ballplayer said:


> I have family and freinds just across the Alabama State line and have traded with them quite a few times, even new people I've met and hunted with so its no big deal to me. The government has more important things they should worry about. I'll keep trading as long as a see something I like.


Hope you like the grey bar hotel!   


jbi1104 said:


> Wow.  Nothing like the great advice one gets here that will land them in prison.





dawg2 said:


> You provide some seriously bad and illegal advice.
> 
> From the ATF online FAQ:
> 
> ...



Correct!   When in doubt, do some research!


----------

